# Question about 2.0t FSI valve cover gasket replacement - sealant related



## skateboy918 (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm thinking of replacing my valve cover gasket due to a potential leak into the spark plug area of spark plug #4.

Before I start i'm looking to see if there is a DIY as I could not find one, but it's no big deal if there isn't as it seems very straight forward

The most important question is about the GREEN SEALANT. Is this really needed? Is there an alternative I could use? I'm not looking to pay $90+ for just that one tube.

Has anyone replaced their valve cover gasket w/o using this? 

Is there someone I can pay to use some of their green sealant then send it back? I would pay a portion of the cost for the amount I use.

Please help me with my questions above if you can. thanks :thumbup:


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

skateboy918 said:


> I'm thinking of replacing my valve cover gasket due to a potential leak into the spark plug area of spark plug #4.
> 
> Before I start i'm looking to see if there is a DIY as I could not find one, but it's no big deal if there isn't as it seems very straight forward
> 
> ...


The RUBBER valve cover gasket doesn't need any sealant (good news huh ?) it's just plug n play.
You would only need a sealant if you also removed the aluminum cam retainer, which from what you've explained you don't need to.

All you do is disconnect all that is attached to the plastic cover (coils, rear PCV etc) undo the screws and replace the gasket.

Good luck.


----------



## skateboy918 (Apr 26, 2008)

can anyone comment on whether or not the top 14 torx screws need to be swapped out?

The reason I asked is b/c I just changed the gasket AND valve cover and there seems to be some oil seeping through the gasket. (I have a BSH recirculating catch can setup)


----------



## dhundley79 (Mar 10, 2010)

skateboy918 said:


> can anyone comment on whether or not the top 14 torx screws need to be swapped out?
> 
> The reason I asked is b/c I just changed the gasket AND valve cover and there seems to be some oil seeping through the gasket. (I have a BSH recirculating catch can setup)


I just redid my gasket on my 08 passat- didnt have a new gasket and had been told by a shop that mine needed a new valve cover altogether but $600 bucks was more than i wanted to shell out. I ordered a new gasket but had to wait a couple of days for it to come in and needed my car running. mine was leaking so bad that all 4 plugs we soaked in oil. entire shaft of coil was coated. I bought permatex and put a bead, then gasket, then another bead. have had no leaks and used old bolts from cover - even lost one and had to get a temp bolt and rubber grommet to use until new bolt came in. Its easy and if a DIY needs to be done I can probably make one up as I plan on putting the new gasket on when i replace all my plugs this weekend. Im leaving the coils alone because i think they are ok. plugs sat in hot oil for too long not to be on their way out.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

Alldata shows a specific pattern to tightening the valve cover gasket for these engines.
I replaced the gasket in my girlfriend's 06 Gti for the same leak into cylinder #4


----------



## skateboy918 (Apr 26, 2008)

false alarm on my last post, i was an idiot and pushed part of the gasket out of the groove as I was putting it back on and that was the source of the leak. I have since fixed this and now it's leak free.

Some link to help anyone else looking to do this:

http://myfastgti.com/volkswagen/threads/10562-Eurojet-Valve-Cover-Valve-Cover-Gasket


----------

